# Can I remove the brick arch from my fireplace?



## Lisadmn (Mar 1, 2019)

Hello and thanks in advance.  I am looking to renovate my wood burning fireplace that we are currently using gas logs in.  I would like to remove the brick arch as it protrudes further than the rest of the brick,  face the exterior with Durock and add a cast stone mantel and new hearth.  This arch does not seem to serve a structural purpose and the top of the firebox is 5 or 6 inches above the bottom of the brick arch.  I would love to have the whole firebox entrance open if there is no functional reason not to.  I am planning to get a set of high btu ceramic logs.  My question is whether that arch is performing any function in terms of airflow or allowing gas waste products to safety escape through the chimney?  How do I tell?  

I have included a few photos.  The last ones are photos of the inside of the firebox above the brick arch.

Thank you!


----------



## Lisadmn (Mar 1, 2019)

I realize I should provide some dimensions.  The opening is 48 inches wide by 27 inches high at the high point of the arch and 22 inches deep.


----------



## wooduser (Mar 1, 2019)

It looks like there is a set of gas logs in the fireplace,  and you are planning to replace them with another set of gas logs  ----is that right?  May I ask your reason for your plans to make that change?

What attracts the eye to a gas log fire is the flames  ---  the gas logs themselves tend to just frame the flames. 

I would suppose that the reason for the arch is to contain the smoke from the fire until it is drawn up the chimney.  Remove the arch and the smoke might spill out into the dwelling space.

Do you see evidence of black soot on the gas logs?  Where there is soot there is carbon monoxide. Gas logs are yellow flame burners and tend to make carbon monoxide,  which is fine as long as it's going up the chimney. You want to be sure that the combustion gasses are being drawn up the chimney and not spilling out into the dwelling space.


----------



## Lisadmn (Mar 1, 2019)

Thank you.  We are changing the look of the fireplace and would like to add one of the tiered ceramic log sets that will look nicer and through off more heat.  I do not see soot on the logs.  I think you are right about the arch acting as containment for smoke and gases as I have done more research this morning.  

How much clearance is required between the damper or the damper throat and the top of the opening to make sure the CO is moving up the chimney?  Also,  I understand that code is that we need to keep the damper open permanently with the gas logs.  Can we remove the old damper to provide more room or is that too much?  I believe we could install a chimney damper with a c clamp on it for resale in case someone else wants to use it for wood burning.


----------



## wooduser (Mar 1, 2019)

Lisadmn said:


> would like to add one of the tiered ceramic log sets that will look nicer and through off more heat.




I'm not familiar with that the way you describe it.  Do you have a link or make and model you can post?


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 2, 2019)

Looks like the arch may be a structural part of the fireplace. This may be more of a project than you think. The arch transfers the weight of the masonry above it to the side walls. If there is a steel lintel or some other means of transferring load going from side to side I dont see one. If there isnt one you would need to install one.


----------



## Lisadmn (Mar 2, 2019)

I’m intending to use a log set with a 3 tiered burner like this:

https://www.heatnglo.com/products/fireside-grand-oak-gas-log-set

As far as the arch being structural,  it looks to me like those bricks are stuck on the face of the fireplace.  They probably do reflect smoke etc,  but I cannot imagine that they are load bearing.

I think the issue may be with the damper location.  What if I remove the metal damper above the firebox and replace it with a chimney one?  Would that give me more smoke clearance?  How big of a job is this?  Code says the dampers have to be permanently open anyway....


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 2, 2019)

Okay, hard to see from the photos. I see vertical l bricks in the two shots taken from the inside and assumed they were the bottom and backside of the arch bricks.


----------

